# Sen. John McCain, who is fighting brain cancer, discontinues medical treatment, family says



## McRocket

'The family of longtime Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz, said Friday that he has chosen to discontinue medical treatment for brain cancer.

_"Last summer, Senator John McCain shared with Americans the news our family already knew: he had been diagnosed with an aggressive glioblastoma, and the prognosis was serious. In the year since, John has surpassed expectations for his survival. But the progress of disease and the inexorable advance of age render their verdict. With his usual strength of will, he has now chosen to discontinue medical treatment. Our family is immensely grateful for the support and kindness of all his caregivers over the last year, and for the continuing outpouring of concern and affection from John's many friends and associates, and the many thousands of people who are keeping him in their prayers. God bless and thank you all," the family said in a statement.'

Sen. John McCain, who is fighting brain cancer, discontinues medical treatment, family says

_
In other words - he will be dead soon.

Very sad.

I realize he has led a long and amazing life already. But I always wish people would die of 'natural causes' rather then due to an illness/condition.

May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.


----------



## mdk

I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*


*I predict this thread will be very classy. lol


----------



## Pete7469

mdk said:


> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol




I'll just stay out of it then.


----------



## mdk

Pete7469 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just stay out of it then.
Click to expand...


In real life I bet you’ve made a fortune off etiquette books. lol


----------



## TNHarley

RIP to a once GREAT senator








You will be missed


----------



## Pete7469

mdk said:


> In real life I bet you’ve made a fortune off etiquette books. lol



I actually operate the country's only Offensive Driving School.


----------



## centerleftFL

He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy painless exist.


----------



## my2¢

Had a friend go through this cancer 10 years ago.  Very sad.  My prayers for strength and comfort for John McCain along with his 106-year-old mom, wife, and rest of family.


----------



## centerleftFL

He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy painful exist.

MODS PLS. REMOVE ONE--DIDN'T MEAN TO POST TWICE!


----------



## Preacher

John McCain halts brain cancer treatment

Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.


----------



## toobfreak

McRocket said:


> 'The family of longtime Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz, said Friday that he has chosen to discontinue medical treatment for brain cancer.
> 
> _"Last summer, Senator John McCain shared with Americans the news our family already knew: he had been diagnosed with an aggressive glioblastoma, and the prognosis was serious. In the year since, John has surpassed expectations for his survival. But the progress of disease and the inexorable advance of age render their verdict. With his usual strength of will, he has now chosen to discontinue medical treatment. Our family is immensely grateful for the support and kindness of all his caregivers over the last year, and for the continuing outpouring of concern and affection from John's many friends and associates, and the many thousands of people who are keeping him in their prayers. God bless and thank you all," the family said in a statement.'
> 
> Sen. John McCain, who is fighting brain cancer, discontinues medical treatment, family says
> 
> _
> In other words - he will be dead soon.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I realize he has led a long and amazing life already. But I always wish people would die of 'natural causes' rather then due to an illness/condition.
> 
> May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.




McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.


----------



## dave p

centerleftFL said:


> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy painful exist.
> 
> MODS PLS. REMOVE ONE--DIDN'T MEAN TO POST TWICE!


Painful?


----------



## EverCurious

dave p said:


> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy painful exist.
> 
> MODS PLS. REMOVE ONE--DIDN'T MEAN TO POST TWICE!
> 
> 
> 
> Painful?
Click to expand...


Yeah lefties like this one are pretty sick, and cruel...


----------



## Stratford57

Odium said:


> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.



Please, no more Soros puppets for the Senate from Arizona.


----------



## DrLove

God bless ya man. I didn't agree with you on a lot of things - but unlike todays common Trumptard .. You had integrity.

3-2-1 for some of the cruelest responses we've seen around these parts.


----------



## saveliberty

Democrats will weep openly.


----------



## Avatar4321

I will pray he has a peaceful passing and for his family.


----------



## OldLady

This might not be the right time to ask, but did he ever resign from the Senate?  Will he be replaced in November or is he not up for another 2 years?


----------



## Darkman00

It such a McShame.


----------



## william the wie

I just hope his two families do not generate bad press.


----------



## MarcATL

toobfreak said:


> McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.


Dis guy is klassy, yeah...with a K.


----------



## Vastator

Soon he can take rightful place alongside Benedict Arnold...


----------



## Preacher

OldLady said:


> This might not be the right time to ask, but did he ever resign from the Senate?  Will he be replaced in November or is he not up for another 2 years?


Nope he didn't and he won reelection in 2016 so whoever gets appointed to his seat will serve I THINK until 2022 unless there is a special election to fill the seat.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

A good man who I believe had the best interests of the country at heart.


----------



## JakeStarkey

A daughter of mine died this way.

I hope Senator McCain goes easily.


----------



## Missourian

centerleftFL said:


> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painless* exist.





centerleftFL said:


> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painful* exist.



Of two minds on this subject?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

McRocket said:


> 'The family of longtime Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz, said Friday that he has chosen to discontinue medical treatment for brain cancer.
> 
> _"Last summer, Senator John McCain shared with Americans the news our family already knew: he had been diagnosed with an aggressive glioblastoma, and the prognosis was serious. In the year since, John has surpassed expectations for his survival. But the progress of disease and the inexorable advance of age render their verdict. With his usual strength of will, he has now chosen to discontinue medical treatment. Our family is immensely grateful for the support and kindness of all his caregivers over the last year, and for the continuing outpouring of concern and affection from John's many friends and associates, and the many thousands of people who are keeping him in their prayers. God bless and thank you all," the family said in a statement.'
> 
> Sen. John McCain, who is fighting brain cancer, discontinues medical treatment, family says
> 
> _
> In other words - he will be dead soon.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I realize he has led a long and amazing life already. *But I always wish people would die of 'natural causes' rather then due to an illness/condition.*
> 
> May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.



You are a massive idiot!  Dying of cancer IS a natural cause!  Dying because you were hit by a bus is not.  It amazes me how truly stupid you are!  Please stop posting on this forum if your IQ is not above 70.


----------



## DrLove

Vastator said:


> Soon he can take rightful place alongside Benedict Arnold...



Told ya ^


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dave p said:


> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy painful exist.
> 
> MODS PLS. REMOVE ONE--DIDN'T MEAN TO POST TWICE!
> 
> 
> 
> Painful?
Click to expand...


  Yeah...I was with him until he fixed it. 
Now not so much.
    Fuck McStain!!


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Dis guy is klassy, yeah...with a K.
Click to expand...



You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys.  He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.

No wonder you love the guy.

My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.

Much as he did in the war.

McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.


----------



## McRocket

JakeStarkey said:


> A daughter of mine died this way.
> 
> I hope Senator McCain goes easily.



I am very sorry for your loss. My mother died of cancer.


----------



## Pete7469

Missourian said:


> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painless* exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painful* exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of two minds on this subject?
Click to expand...



LOL... That piece of shit is mindless.

It just parrots things. It doesn't even know who McCain is or what he has done.


.


----------



## Darkman00

Already saw this pic elsewhere ........


----------



## night_son

McRocket said:


> 'The family of longtime Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz, said Friday that he has chosen to discontinue medical treatment for brain cancer.
> 
> _"Last summer, Senator John McCain shared with Americans the news our family already knew: he had been diagnosed with an aggressive glioblastoma, and the prognosis was serious. In the year since, John has surpassed expectations for his survival. But the progress of disease and the inexorable advance of age render their verdict. With his usual strength of will, he has now chosen to discontinue medical treatment. Our family is immensely grateful for the support and kindness of all his caregivers over the last year, and for the continuing outpouring of concern and affection from John's many friends and associates, and the many thousands of people who are keeping him in their prayers. God bless and thank you all," the family said in a statement.'
> 
> Sen. John McCain, who is fighting brain cancer, discontinues medical treatment, family says
> 
> _
> In other words - he will be dead soon.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I realize he has led a long and amazing life already. But I always wish people would die of 'natural causes' rather then due to an illness/condition.
> 
> May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.



I wish his family all the luck and solace possible under such circumstances. As for Senator McCain, I hope his mind finally managed to also be freed from the North Vietnamese prison camps.


----------



## MarcATL

JakeStarkey said:


> A daughter of mine died this way.
> 
> I hope Senator McCain goes easily.


My condolences to you brother.


----------



## MarcATL

Odium said:


> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.





saveliberty said:


> Democrats will weep openly.





Darkman00 said:


> It such a McShame.





Vastator said:


> Soon he can take rightful place alongside Benedict Arnold...





toobfreak said:


> *You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys. * He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.



How are you divining this? What words indicate any of what you're suggesting in the bolded?

It must really be nice to be a Republican, to live in such a blissful ignorant state void of facts, void of history, void of context, void of responsibility, but full of good partisan feelings.

Live for today, and now for now.

*Yipeeeee!!!!*


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will weep openly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkman00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It such a McShame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon he can take rightful place alongside Benedict Arnold...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys. * He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you divining this? What words indicate any of what you're suggesting in the bolded?]
Click to expand...


I get tired of you stupid, ignorant Leftist jackasses who would deny the Sun 15 minutes after it sets:

McCain said Obama thanked him for his vote against repealing Obamacare: ‘I appreciated his call’

McCain’s Vote Provides Dramatic Moment in 7-Year Battle Over Obamacare


McCain Opposes Haspel, Yet Voted To Confirm Obama's CIA Nominee

McCain and the POW Cover-Up

Senate Rejects Slimmed-Down Obamacare Repeal as McCain Votes No

Opinion | John McCain Battles Donald Trump With His Dying Breaths

McCain in tough spot with Trump

Analysis | John McCain is poking Trump where it hurts this week

Yeah, McCain is one of "my guys?"  Screw him.  Everyone dies sooner or later.  I just lost another best friend a week ago to lung cancer.  He can blow me.


----------



## koshergrl

Hell awaits him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

McCain was an honest and true American, not the type the alt right and the Trump base could ever elevate themselves to be.

Cindy McCain will replace John, and she hates the Orange Bellow, the Trump base, and the Alt Right even more than does John.


----------



## JakeStarkey

McRocket said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A daughter of mine died this way.
> 
> I hope Senator McCain goes easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss. My mother died of cancer.
Click to expand...

And to you.  My mother, too, passed from cancer.


----------



## toobfreak

McRocket said:


> May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.



Let's be clear, McRacket,

McCain CAN BLOW ME.  That two-timing, RINO back-stabbing, POW sell-out, presidential FAILURE joke of a GOP senator won't get one tear of sympathy from me.  His total inadequacy and unlikability and total mushy, mealy-mouthed lack of message allowed an unknown, untalented, unremarkable, un-present one-term chicago organizer senator to win election to the White House beating him.

McCAIN did more to set this country back 100 years than the next four losers in office combined.  And is the SOLE REASON why we still have ObamaCare!

I see McCain's tumor as merely God's Way of doing what old age and common sense didn't give that jackass the good sense to do.  RETIRE the hell out of office!

GOODBYE JOHN, DON'T LET THE FRICKING DOOR HIT YOU TOO HARD ON THE WAY OUT!


----------



## McRocket

JakeStarkey said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A daughter of mine died this way.
> 
> I hope Senator McCain goes easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss. My mother died of cancer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And to you.  My mother, too, passed from cancer.
Click to expand...


Thanks. Jeez...and your mother? Cancer is a bitch/bastard.

My sincere condolences again.


----------



## McRocket

koshergrl said:


> Hell awaits him.



And my Ignore list awaits you...you pathetic bitch.

Anyone that would say that about a dying person who clearly gave so much for his/her country AND the ONLY reason you despise him is clearly because your messiah tells you to (indirectly)? You are clearly stupid, useless trash.

Ta ta.


----------



## DrLove

toobfreak said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Dis guy is klassy, yeah...with a K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys.  He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.
Click to expand...


*Need a tissue or anything?*


----------



## DrLove

Pete7469 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painless* exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> centerleftFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has decided it's time.  I wish him an easy *painful* exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of two minds on this subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... That piece of shit is mindless.
> 
> It just parrots things. It doesn't even know who McCain is or what he has done.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Told ya ^


----------



## DrLove

toobfreak said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats will weep openly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkman00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It such a McShame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon he can take rightful place alongside Benedict Arnold...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys. * He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are you divining this? What words indicate any of what you're suggesting in the bolded?]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get tired of you stupid, ignorant Leftist jackasses who would deny the Sun 15 minutes after it sets:
> 
> McCain said Obama thanked him for his vote against repealing Obamacare: ‘I appreciated his call’
> 
> McCain’s Vote Provides Dramatic Moment in 7-Year Battle Over Obamacare
> 
> 
> McCain Opposes Haspel, Yet Voted To Confirm Obama's CIA Nominee
> 
> McCain and the POW Cover-Up
> 
> Senate Rejects Slimmed-Down Obamacare Repeal as McCain Votes No
> 
> Opinion | John McCain Battles Donald Trump With His Dying Breaths
> 
> McCain in tough spot with Trump
> 
> Analysis | John McCain is poking Trump where it hurts this week
> 
> Yeah, McCain is one of "my guys?"  Screw him.  Everyone dies sooner or later.  I just lost another best friend a week ago to lung cancer.  He can blow me.
Click to expand...


Told ya ^


----------



## DrLove

koshergrl said:


> Hell awaits him.



Told ya ^


----------



## DrLove

toobfreak said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> May his last days be as pleasant as can be hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear, McRacket,
> 
> McCain CAN BLOW ME.  That two-timing, RINO back-stabbing, POW sell-out, presidential FAILURE joke of a GOP senator won't get one tear of sympathy from me.  His total inadequacy and unlikability and total mushy, mealy-mouthed lack of message allowed an unknown, untalented, unremarkable, un-present one-term chicago organizer senator to win election to the White House beating him.
> 
> McCAIN did more to set this country back 100 years than the next four losers in office combined.  And is the SOLE REASON why we still have ObamaCare!
> 
> I see McCain's tumor as merely God's Way of doing what old age and common sense didn't give that jackass the good sense to do.  RETIRE the hell out of office!
> 
> GOODBYE JOHN, DON'T LET THE FRICKING DOOR HIT YOU TOO HARD ON THE WAY OUT!
Click to expand...


Told ya ^


----------



## amethyst

He hasn't been in DC since Dec.  What a lousy sore loser he is for not bowing out so his Gov could replace him. The Republican party needed his vote to advance the agenda. I voted for him and I am hoping he is gone sooner than later.


----------



## HenryBHough

Live has a corridor with a big, heavy door at the end.

When one walks through one hopes that door won't hit him/her/it in the ass on the way out.

Walk slowly, traitor, let that door have a fair chance......


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cindy McCain will be, amethyst, John's replacement, and she hates Trump even more than John.

She prefers Presidents who are not captured by the Russians.


----------



## joaquinmiller

amethyst said:


> He hasn't been in DC since Dec.  What a lousy sore loser he is for not bowing out so his Gov could replace him. The Republican party needed his vote to advance the agenda. I voted for him and I am hoping he is gone sooner than later.



That's the spirit!  Most of the others wishing him hell voted for him, too.

I have a hard time forgiving him for Palin.


----------



## Votto

I turned against McCain once and for all after the VA scandal in  Arizona.  Doctors who were whistle blowers about the death lists went to McCain for help.  Instead, they were all mysteriously fired.

If it had not been for an obscure Congressman from Florida, none of us would have probably heard about this.

Now Dims want us all to have the same government run health care.

Yay!

You would think that Mr. Veteran himself would be their biggest cheerleader.

Think again.

But no, I won't gloat about him dying, it's just not how I am.

Besides, there are a dime a dozen just like him waiting to take his spot.


----------



## koshergrl

McRocket said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell awaits him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Ignore list awaits you...you pathetic bitch.
> 
> Anyone that would say that about a dying person who clearly gave so much for his/her country AND the ONLY reason you despise him is clearly because your messiah tells you to (indirectly)? You are clearly stupid, useless trash.
> 
> Ta ta.
Click to expand...



Wow, so much unbridled venon. Hell awaits you, too...embrace Christ and be saved. Leave your hatred behind. It's too late for McCain, you still have a chance...


----------



## koshergrl

DrLove said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Dis guy is klassy, yeah...with a K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys.  He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Need a tissue or anything?*
Click to expand...


Meme day at the Bode house, I see.


----------



## rightwinger

Sad to hear
He fought a brave fight

One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American


----------



## rightwinger

Odium said:


> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.


It will open up a seat for Democrats 
Ward and Sheriff Joe are not credible candidates


----------



## Preacher

Not 


rightwinger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> It will open up a seat for Democrats
> Ward and Sheriff Joe are not credible candidates
Click to expand...

Not gonna happen. BOTH are credible candidates but Joe is just too old. Ward is a great candidate. Better than that RINO moron McSally.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the fact the evil mass murderer DICK Nixon was afraid of him is all the proof in the world McCarthy was a good guy,not the liar and madman the corporate controlled media made him out to be.

That McCarthy, he wasn't such a bad guy after all


.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000W94GOU/?tag=ff0d01-20


Accused of creating a bogus Red Scare and smearing countless innocent victims in a five-year reign of terror, Senator Joseph McCarthy is universally remembered as a demagogue, a bully, and a liar. History has judged him such a loathsome figure that even today, a half century after his death, his name remains synonymous with witch hunts. 

But that conventional image is all wrong, as veteran journalist and author M. Stanton Evans reveals in this groundbreaking book. The long-awaited _Blacklisted by History_, based on six years of intensive research, dismantles the myths surrounding Joe McCarthy and his campaign to unmask Communists, Soviet agents, and flagrant loyalty risks working within the U.S. government. Evans’s revelations completely overturn our understanding of McCarthy, McCarthyism, and the Cold War. 

Drawing on primary sources—including never-before-published government records and FBI files, as well as recent research gleaned from Soviet archives and intercepted transmissions between Moscow spymasters and their agents in the United States—Evans presents irrefutable evidence of a relentless Communist drive to penetrate our government, influence its policies, and steal its secrets. Most shocking of all, he shows that U.S. officials supposedly guarding against this danger not only let it happen but actively covered up the penetration. All of this was precisely as Joe McCarthy contended.

_Blacklisted by History_ shows, for instance, that the FBI knew as early as 1942 that J. Robert Oppenheimer, the director of the atomic bomb project, had been identified by Communist leaders as a party member; that high-level U.S. officials were warned that Alger Hiss was a Soviet spy almost a decade before the Hiss case became a public scandal; that a cabal of White House, Justice Department, and State Department officials lied about and covered up the Amerasia spy case; and that the State Department had been heavily penetrated by Communists and Soviet agents before McCarthy came on the scene.

Evans also shows that practically everything we’ve been told about McCarthy is false, including conventional treatment of the famous 1950 speech at Wheeling, West Virginia, that launched the McCarthy era (“I have here in my hand . . .”), the Senate hearings that casually dismissed his charges, the matter of leading McCarthy suspect Owen Lattimore, the Annie Lee Moss case, the Army-McCarthy hearings, and much more. 

In the end, Senator McCarthy was censured by his colleagues and condemned by the press and historians. But as Evans writes, “The real Joe McCarthy has vanished into the mists of fable and recycled error, so that it takes the equivalent of a dragnet search to find him.” _Blacklisted by History_ provides the first accurate account of what McCarthy did and, more broadly, what happened to America during the Cold War. It is a revealing exposé of the forces that distorted our national policy in that conflict and our understanding of its history since.


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American




*One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.

And failed.  Even at that.






Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*toobfreak*


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
Click to expand...

McCain is a great American

Trump? Not so much
I doubt the President would be welcome


----------



## JakeStarkey

The President would not be allowed at the funeral.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> The President would not be allowed at the funeral.



Same as when Barbara Bush died
Trump is not welcome

Even among Republicans


----------



## JakeStarkey

Real republicans disdain the OrangeTrump.


----------



## HenryBHough

Not a matter of "who" President Trump sends to the funeral.

A matter of "WHAT".

Surely there are trannies of all stripes who'd love a taxpayer-paid trip and ready, willing and able to shed gushers of crocodile tears!

And then there's this Hillary-loving little kid in the red Dr. Dentons who'd go in a New York minute but there'd be the extra cost of an "unaccompanied minor" charge by an airline........  Right, Jakey?


----------



## amethyst

JakeStarkey said:


> Cindy McCain will be, amethyst, John's replacement, and she hates Trump even more than John.
> 
> She prefers Presidents who are not captured by the Russians.



So where has she been for the last 8 months?

Mccain thinks he can take his senator seat into the next life.  Let go and fill the seat!

Mccain has disappointed many.  I just watched "the five" and he was mentioned at the end.  The only comment, "he's a fighter."

What does that tell you?


----------



## HenryBHough

DNC flags will soon (but not soon enough) fly at half-staff mourning the loss of one of their best.


----------



## JakeStarkey

There were many accolades today, and you choose "the five"?  OK.


----------



## BlueGin

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
Click to expand...

What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.

Liberals are full of shit.


----------



## DrLove

koshergrl said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCain was OK through much of his life but his career didn't end that way.  I won't be sorry to see him go WHATSOEVER and his demise can only be a good thing for the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Dis guy is klassy, yeah...with a K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're only willing to give McCain respect because in the end, he was one of your guys.  He spit in this nation's face, he went out of his way to hurt his own party's presidency and was practically the sole voice in tripping up all efforts to fix Obamacare last year.
> 
> No wonder you love the guy.
> 
> My best friend died of what he has, I know all about it, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but the brain feels no pain and in the end, I will remember him for the scurrilous actions of his last few years in office as a conservative RINO obstructionist who only aided our enemies at every chance he had.
> 
> Much as he did in the war.
> 
> McCain was a bum, a long wondered mystery of why Arizonans kept reelecting him to office.  He was a Bob Dole-Lite wannabe, except that he didn't have anywhere near Dole's integrity.  He is one of the reasons for the GOP's weakness, much like McConnell, a spineless, toothless, double-talking apologist back-stabber.  He's the reason why that unknown, do-nothing senator Obama got into office.  And though I can't be glad to see him go this way, don't ask me to shed a tear for him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Need a tissue or anything?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meme day at the Bode house, I see.
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

BlueGin said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but they believe it's Obama Shit and they lap that up like unto as though it were chocolate.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
Click to expand...

Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin

It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
Click to expand...

Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.

They also trashed his wife and his age.

Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.


----------



## rightwinger

HenryBHough said:


> DNC flags will soon (but not soon enough) fly at half-staff mourning the loss of one of their best.


As they should be


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
Click to expand...

Read this board
It is Republicans and Trump who did that 

Show where Democrats did anything close


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
Click to expand...

Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
Click to expand...

Some on left target McCain's war record


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
Click to expand...

Oh look...the famous getting "shot down" line. And it originated with an Obama supporter. What are the Odds.

Democrats attack McCain's war record. McCain rejoices.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
Click to expand...


Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans

It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look...the famous getting "shot down" line. And it originated with an Obama supporter. What are the Odds.
> 
> Democrats attack McCain's war record. McCain rejoices.
Click to expand...

Nice try....but FAIL

Gen. Wesley Clark, remarkably, went there: "I don't think riding in a fighter plane and getting shot down is a qualification to be president." 

The General is attacking his qualifications for president not his war record


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
Click to expand...

Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
Shocker.

Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> 
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
Click to expand...

Did you read your own link?

It does not provide any detail on what was said

Provide an actual quote
Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> 
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
Click to expand...

Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.

, Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"


----------



## BlueGin

Another respectful democrat...

During an interview in his home state of West Virginia on Monday, Mr. Rockefeller told the Charleston Gazette that Mr. McCain couldn’t relate to the everyday concerns of people on issues like health care. According to the article, Mr. Rockefeller said: “McCain was a fighter pilot, who dropped laser-guided missiles from 35,000 feet. He was long gone when they hit. What happened when they [the missiles] get to the ground? He doesn’t know. You have to care about the lives of people. McCain never gets into those issues.”


----------



## BlueGin

Another lib while campaigning for Hillary attacking McCain's service.

gloria steinem disses McCain's service

Liberals and their fake tears...


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> 
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.
> 
> , Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"
Click to expand...

Gore Vidal does not represent the Democrats

Trump represents Republicans


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama supporters did it repeatedly. Figures you are going to lie about it now. That's what liberals do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.
> 
> , Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore Vidal does not represent the Democrats
> 
> Trump represents Republicans
Click to expand...

Sure he does he was speaking as a registered democrat and Obama supporter.


----------



## toobfreak

JakeStarkey said:


> The President would not be allowed at the funeral.




Yeah, right.  As if anyone has a right to exclude him.  Who's going to tell the POTUS is not allowed in, you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cindy McCain for starters.

He ain't going, toobfreak.


----------



## toobfreak

BlueGin said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the funniest things reading in this thread* is all the people who have spent the past year CURSING Donald Trump _*praying*_ for a horrible death to him, killed, assassinated, beheaded, drop from the sky, run over by a bus, poisoned--- now waxing poetic in their tear-stained sheets for POOR OL' JOHN McCAIN----  the lifelong career senator paid a six-figure income to "work" maybe 6 months a year with months off vacation and benefits you can't imagine, aspired to greatness who tried to keep total unknown 1-term do-nothing Obama out of the White House.
> 
> And failed.  Even at that.
> 
> View attachment 212736
> 
> 
> Some will call your slow deterioration and fading now a sad tragedy.  Others might consider it justice.  I wonder who Donald sends to the funeral  --  --  --  it won't be him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry McCain's time is coming, but let's face facts:

I know Trump isn't exactly a diplomat, but when McCain was brought up in 2015(?)  Trump's comments were NOT aimed at POW's (liberal lie #1) or even McCain (liberal lie 2);  he was merely trying to make a point about winning and success vs. failure.  Who knows, maybe these two had some past history.  At any rate, that was pure Trump, this is the way he is.  He says stuff like that with no overt animosity because he has simply been able to be brutally honest ALL HIS LIFE. 

But McCain, he HAD A CHOICE.  McCain could have been the better man, said something to Trump in private, or done the classy thing and just let it roll off his back for the good of the party, the good of the nation.  But LET'S FACE IT:  *it STUCK in McCain's craw*;  he RESENTED the fact that Trump came along out of nowhere and succeeded gloriously where HE HAD FAILED.  McCain was another like Hillary in that he felt "entitled."  And McCain just used Trump's casual comments as an excuse to be *VINDICTIVE*, and the vindictive rotten bastard would have flown half way around the world with an IV in his arm just to vote to kill Obamacare reform, just to be vindictive. 

And McCain did it for only ONE REASON:  to make Trump look bad.  He didn't care about the people, he didn't care about the country, he didn't care about the party.  McCain's a flaming A-HOLE and his wife Cindy Lou Who is a bubble brain who has no right or business taking his seat.  Just one more fricking disaster for the GOP.  I'd be working hard to block that shit.

And the only reason why all the Leftist A-holes are praising him here pretending false sympathy for McCain is because they are just their usual pathological liars with bad wiring, and all they see in McCain is a Republican they wished more in the GOP were more like:  RINOs thru-and-thru.


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier is they trashed the man in every way they could when he ran against Obama... but now the phoney tears and platitudes come out.
> 
> Liberals are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats treated McCain like a war hero (sorry Crooked Donnie). They attacked his policies, his ties to Bush and Dim wit Palin
> 
> It is Republicans that threw him under the bus for losing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamabots attacked and mocked Mcain's service,Time as a POW and war injuries long before Trump was on the scene.
> 
> They also trashed his wife and his age.
> 
> Save it for someone who didn't see you nitwits spamming the internet with thread after thread of that crap when Obama was running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this board
> It is Republicans and Trump who did that
> 
> Show where Democrats did anything close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look...the famous getting "shot down" line. And it originated with an Obama supporter. What are the Odds.
> 
> Democrats attack McCain's war record. McCain rejoices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try....but FAIL
> 
> Gen. Wesley Clark, remarkably, went there: "I don't think riding in a fighter plane and getting shot down is a qualification to be president."
> 
> The General is attacking his qualifications for president not his war record
Click to expand...



Damn smart man, that General!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonetheless, Trump attacked McCain, and McCain kicked him in the balls on the ACA vote.  That's on Trump.


----------



## toobfreak

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonetheless, Trump attacked McCain, and McCain kicked him in the balls on the ACA vote.  That's on Trump.




Ah...Sorry...no.  Trump never attacked McCain, he merely used him in an abstract discussion trying to make a point.  Trump already stuck in McCain's craw as a never-trumper and when he won the presidency with 306 EC votes against a CAREER POLITICIAN HEAVILY FAVORED (Hillary) after he (a CAREER SENATOR) lost badly to some schmo no one ever heard of in his first term, IT WAS JUST TOO MUCH FOR POOR McCAIN.

Maybe Trump's victory is what gave McCain his tumor.  It was just more humiliation than he could take.  And he's been attacking and been after Trump ever since.

That's all 100% on McCain.  Poor schmuck.


----------



## skye

Sometimes cancer treatment is worse....much worse .... than the disease itself.

I don't like him

but I don't blame him.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Everyone who watched Trump denounce McCain knows he was attacking McCain personally and had no respect for veterans.

Everyone who loves America knows that.


----------



## skye

JakeStarkey said:


> Everyone who watched Trump denounce McCain knows he was attacking McCain personally and had no respect for veterans.
> 
> Everyone who loves America knows that.



No.


----------



## pismoe

JakeStarkey said:


> Everyone who watched Trump denounce McCain knows he was attacking McCain personally and had no respect for veterans.
> 
> Everyone who loves America knows that.


---------------------------   feck 'mcstain; Jake!!


----------



## skye

pismoe said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who watched Trump denounce McCain knows he was attacking McCain personally and had no respect for veterans.
> 
> Everyone who loves America knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------   feck 'mcstain; Jake!!
Click to expand...



he was a traitor, sadly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope.  He was a hero.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.



And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

BlueGin said:


> Another respectful democrat...
> 
> During an interview in his home state of West Virginia on Monday, Mr. Rockefeller told the Charleston Gazette that Mr. McCain couldn’t relate to the everyday concerns of people on issues like health care. According to the article, Mr. Rockefeller said: “McCain was a fighter pilot, who dropped laser-guided missiles from 35,000 feet. He was long gone when they hit. What happened when they [the missiles] get to the ground? He doesn’t know. You have to care about the lives of people. McCain never gets into those issues.”



Laser guided bombs in Vietnam?  From 35,000 feet in an attack aircraft usually flying at tree top level?  Right!


----------



## Votto

rightwinger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> It will open up a seat for Democrats
> Ward and Sheriff Joe are not credible candidates
Click to expand...


Right, neither was Trump.

That's right everyone, it takes a super duper special kind of crazy to be a credible Congressional candidate.  It requires no conscience and the desire to have less than a 20% approval rating for the rest of your life.


----------



## DOTR

Maybe we can flip that seat Republican now.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they were more respectful of McCain than Republicans
> 
> It was Trump who mocked him for being captured ......will Trump mock him for dying?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.
> 
> , Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore Vidal does not represent the Democrats
> 
> Trump represents Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he does he was speaking as a registered democrat and Obama supporter.
Click to expand...

Private citizens can say anything they want. Same as racist Trump supporters
But they don’t represent the party

Show where anyone in the Obama campaign ever besmirched McCains military service .......like Trump did


----------



## rightwinger

It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him

As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.
> 
> , Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore Vidal does not represent the Democrats
> 
> Trump represents Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he does he was speaking as a registered democrat and Obama supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private citizens can say anything they want. Same as racist Trump supporters
> But they don’t represent the party
> 
> Show where anyone in the Obama campaign ever besmirched McCains military service .......like Trump did
Click to expand...

…but Trump is a Republican, so it’s ok.


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who watched Trump denounce McCain knows he was attacking McCain personally and had no respect for veterans.
> 
> Everyone who loves America knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------   feck 'mcstain; Jake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was a traitor, sadly.
Click to expand...

Great American Patriot who never took Putin’s side over the US


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome


Obama will be there, and be welcomed.


----------



## pismoe

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope.  He was a hero.


------------------------------------------------  'hero' to your brand plus the murderer of Molly Tibbitts perhaps but 'mcstain' was traitorous to Real Americans and their Real American kids Jake .  'mcstain' is a 'bush' and 'mrobama' type guy.   He was part of the Swamp and deep state .


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome


---------------------------------------------- funny and who cares and  just a guess but TRUMP will not go .


----------



## rightwinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Obama will be there, and be welcomed.
Click to expand...

Wonder if Palin will be


----------



## pismoe

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another respectful democrat...
> 
> During an interview in his home state of West Virginia on Monday, Mr. Rockefeller told the Charleston Gazette that Mr. McCain couldn’t relate to the everyday concerns of people on issues like health care. According to the article, Mr. Rockefeller said: “McCain was a fighter pilot, who dropped laser-guided missiles from 35,000 feet. He was long gone when they hit. What happened when they [the missiles] get to the ground? He doesn’t know. You have to care about the lives of people. McCain never gets into those issues.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laser guided bombs in Vietnam?  From 35,000 feet in an attack aircraft usually flying at tree top level?  Right!
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------  i like the 'communist' memorial to 'mcstain' .   Think its in Hanoi on the lake where 'mcstain' surrendered  Admiral .


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------- funny and who cares and  just a guess but TRUMP will not go .
Click to expand...

Oh yess......typical Trump

After not being invited will say, I wasn’t going anyway as he sulks


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------- funny and who cares and  just a guess but TRUMP will not go .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yess......typical Trump
> 
> After not being invited will say, I wasn’t going anyway as he sulks
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   silly , as The TRUMP has avoided all mention of 'mcstain' , for example the recent 'mcstain' military spending increase which was named after 'mcstain' .   Plus 'mcstain' mentioned  his medical treatment stoppage and its Crickets out of TRUMP and the WhiteHouse   RWinger .    I just don't think that The TRUMP will show up but we will see RWinger


----------



## pismoe

and just for grins but here , Communist Memorial to 'juan mcstain' info and photo as 'mcstain' surrenders [was captured] .   ---    Monument Details   ---  yep , Communists and enemies of America love them some 'juan mcstain' .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> and just for grins but here , Communist Memorial to 'juan mcstain' info and photo as 'mcstain' surrenders [was captured] .   ---    Monument Details   ---  yep , Communists and enemies of America love them some 'juan mcstain' .


-------------------------------------------  here you go Jake , check out your hero 'juan mcstain' .    Just above , see the link .   'juan mcstain' could be said to be a very big liberal lefty Front Holer  [though technically incorrect]   but the Communists loved him .   See his 'mcstain' Memorial in Vietnam  Jake .


----------



## ricechickie

koshergrl said:


> Hell awaits him.



Another kringey klassless koshergrl post.


----------



## pismoe

nere you go Jake and R.C.. ---   Watch John McCain Defend Barack Obama During the 08 Election  ---   just for old times sake .


----------



## JakeStarkey

As usual, the Trump base is wrong as it shows its ass and lack of class as always.


----------



## pismoe

you are simply a liberal and leftist wusse  but YOU do serve the purpose of being a lefty liberal wusse on this here board  .     So Thank You Jake .


----------



## JakeStarkey

I voted for a real conservative, whereas you vote for dem-lite, and are serving the purpose of the true left that is using Donald to weaken America.


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------- funny and who cares and  just a guess but TRUMP will not go .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yess......typical Trump
> 
> After not being invited will say, I wasn’t going anyway as he sulks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   silly , as The TRUMP has avoided all mention of 'mcstain' , for example the recent 'mcstain' military spending increase which was named after 'mcstain' .   Plus 'mcstain' mentioned  his medical treatment stoppage and its Crickets out of TRUMP and the WhiteHouse   RWinger .    I just don't think that The TRUMP will show up but we will see RWinger
Click to expand...


Trump is not welcome

Can’t wait for all the great stuff he has to say about McCain


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> nere you go Jake and R.C.. ---   Watch John McCain Defend Barack Obama During the 08 Election  ---   just for old times sake .



McCain at his best


----------



## basquebromance

"Bad blood between Trump and McCain lingers, even as senator nears the end. POTUS has for months wanted McCain to step down. He says his voters are not McCain fans & he doesn’t plan to say anything positive while McCain is alive."


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> "Bad blood between Trump and McCain lingers, even as senator nears the end. POTUS has for months wanted McCain to step down. He says his voters are not McCain fans & he doesn’t plan to say anything positive while McCain is alive."



McCains last act of defiance will be to give Trump the finger


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be awkward for Trump as he had to say something “nice” about McCain without actually complimenting him
> 
> As scores of high ranking officials from both parties attend the funeral......Trump will not be welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------- funny and who cares and  just a guess but TRUMP will not go .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yess......typical Trump
> 
> After not being invited will say, I wasn’t going anyway as he sulks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   silly , as The TRUMP has avoided all mention of 'mcstain' , for example the recent 'mcstain' military spending increase which was named after 'mcstain' .   Plus 'mcstain' mentioned  his medical treatment stoppage and its Crickets out of TRUMP and the WhiteHouse   RWinger .    I just don't think that The TRUMP will show up but we will see RWinger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is not welcome
> 
> Can’t wait for all the great stuff he has to say about McCain
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   tune me in and report when you hear it but all i have heard so far is Crickets so far   RWinger .


----------



## Death Angel

mdk said:


> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol


Of course. He betrayed a lot of people. He passed himself off as a conservative while campaigning then stood in the way and emboldened Democrats at every opportunity.

A disgusting politician.


----------



## basquebromance

"Trump has told White House aides he does not regret saying McCain is not a war hero. He tells advisers that McCain has a vendetta against him and that he wishes he’d step down. He doesn’t plan to say a laudatory word about the ailing senator."


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> "Trump has told White House aides he does not regret saying McCain is not a war hero. He tells advisers that McCain has a vendetta against him and that he wishes he’d step down. He doesn’t plan to say a laudatory word about the ailing senator."


------------------------------------------   GOOD !!    And for rhe record i din't vote for 'mcstain' in 2008 think  it was .


----------



## rightwinger

Death Angel said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. He betrayed a lot of people. He passed himself off as a conservative while campaigning then stood in the way and emboldened Democrats at every opportunity.
> 
> A disgusting politician.
Click to expand...

Another lie

McCain has a strong conservative voting record

The reason he is hated by  conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare 

He knew repealing it with nothing to replace it would hurt people.....so he did what was right


----------



## Death Angel

basquebromance said:


> "Trump has told White House aides he does not regret saying McCain is not a war hero. He tells advisers that McCain has a vendetta against him and that he wishes he’d step down. He doesn’t plan to say a laudatory word about the ailing senator."


You didn't provide a link, so I googled it. This is the only source I found, not that I care 

Twitter


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> The reason he is hated by conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare


That's one, the other is his BETRAYAL on the "dang fence." The other is his disrespect towards our choice as president.
We despise McCain.


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. He betrayed a lot of people. He passed himself off as a conservative while campaigning then stood in the way and emboldened Democrats at every opportunity.
> 
> A disgusting politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie
> 
> McCain has a strong conservative voting record
> 
> The reason he is hated by  conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare
> 
> He knew repealing it with nothing to replace it would hurt people.....so he did what was right
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------  the problem with mcstain , bush , and other big name 'conservatives' is that they aren't conservative ENOUGH and are really MODERATES , rinos , dems in the closet .      Trump is CONSERVATIVE on the issues that matter to me RWinger .


----------



## Death Angel

There's a YUGE difference between real conservatives and establishment Progressives. McCain is a swamp dweller. A POLITICIAN in the worst sense of the word.


----------



## rightwinger

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason he is hated by conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare
> 
> 
> 
> That's one, the other is his BETRAYAL on the "dang fence." The other is his disrespect towards our choice as president.
> We despise McCain.
Click to expand...

McCain represents the people of Arizona. He knows the fence is a waste of money and votes for his constituents 
Loyalty to the people of Arizona instead of racist conservatives


----------



## rightwinger

Death Angel said:


> There's a YUGE difference between real conservatives and establishment Progressives. McCain is a swamp dweller. A POLITICIAN in the worst sense of the word.


Looks like Trump and his cronies are the swamp


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. He betrayed a lot of people. He passed himself off as a conservative while campaigning then stood in the way and emboldened Democrats at every opportunity.
> 
> A disgusting politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie
> 
> McCain has a strong conservative voting record
> 
> The reason he is hated by  conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare
> 
> He knew repealing it with nothing to replace it would hurt people.....so he did what was right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------  the problem with mcstain , bush , and other big name 'conservatives' is that they aren't conservative ENOUGH and are really MODERATES , rinos , dems in the closet .      Trump is CONSERVATIVE on the issues that matter to me RWinger .
Click to expand...

Trump is a carpetbagger conservative spouting what you want to hear


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


> Trump is a carpetbagger conservative spouting what you want to hear


I thought that when he won 

But ACTIONS are what matter. He's the most conservative president in my lifetime, which is why you hate him.


----------



## basquebromance

John McCain favorability ratings by party via Fox News poll

 Democrats: 60% favorable 29% unfavorable 
 Republicans: 41% favorable 48% unfavorable


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his final days are made as comfortable as possible.*
> 
> 
> *I predict this thread will be very classy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. He betrayed a lot of people. He passed himself off as a conservative while campaigning then stood in the way and emboldened Democrats at every opportunity.
> 
> A disgusting politician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie
> 
> McCain has a strong conservative voting record
> 
> The reason he is hated by  conservatives is sometimes he does the right thing......like when he saved Obamacare
> 
> He knew repealing it with nothing to replace it would hurt people.....so he did what was right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------  the problem with mcstain , bush , and other big name 'conservatives' is that they aren't conservative ENOUGH and are really MODERATES , rinos , dems in the closet .      Trump is CONSERVATIVE on the issues that matter to me RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a carpetbagger conservative spouting what you want to hear
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------  OK with me as i got what i want and YOU lost  RWinger .


----------



## rightwinger

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a carpetbagger conservative spouting what you want to hear
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that when he won
> 
> But ACTIONS are what matter. He's the most conservative president in my lifetime, which is why you hate him.
Click to expand...

I have had conservative Presidents before. I even voted for Reagan twice

What I hate about Trump is what I have hated for 30 years. He is a man of no values. A snake oil salesman who lies and cheats to get his way. A man totally unsuited for the office he holds


----------



## pismoe

reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .


----------



## JakeStarkey

McCain is conservative and Trump is not.

Next.


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .


How is Trump conservative when he invokes trade sanctions and raises the debt?


----------



## pismoe

opinions , opinions , every body has an OPINION .  But as i said , so called conservative 'reagan and bushs' mcstain and others aided and abetted and allowed the invasion of the USA by third worlders  JAKE .


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump conservative when he invokes trade sanctions and raises the debt?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   Tariffs , from what i hear Tariffs were used up till about the early 1900s , 1916 or so in the USA .   Tariffs were used to build America in the early days from what i hear .  From what i hear tariffs are being used by TRUMP to Coerce and BEAT and hopefully destroy the foreigners that charge tariffs on USA Goods .    In the end TRUMP has said that his goal is to have a tariff free world where no one uses Tariffs and then we would all be equal with Fair and FREE Trade  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe

RAISING the debt , i have heard it said that the DEBT is manageable and it seems to be these 50 years that i keep hearing about the DEBT  RWinger .


----------



## JakeStarkey

pismoe said:


> opinions , opinions , every body has an OPINION .  But as i said , so called conservative 'reagan and bushs' mcstain and others aided and abetted and allowed the invasion of the USA by third worlders  JAKE .


We are all descendants of immigrants legal and illegal.

No one is making a point of importance about immigrant.  Shoot, Reagan amnestied them.


----------



## pismoe

as i said , reagan and the bush were not , are not CONSERVATIVES  Jake you emotion driven little snowflake  Jake  .


----------



## JakeStarkey

Reagan and the Bushes and McCain are far more conservative than you, pismo.

You are a populist, fascist, and nativist who voted for a demlite.


----------



## pismoe

JakeStarkey said:


> Reagan and the Bushes and McCain are far more conservative than you, pismo.
> 
> You are a populist, fascist, and nativist who voted for a demlite.


----------------------------------------   i simply repeat , reagan and the bushs , mcstain were not conservative as they allowed invasion of the USA by third worlders .   And it was 'reagan' that first went after Gun Rights in California [mulford act on Black Panthers if i recall].   And 'gwb' woulda signed the continuation of the Assault Weapons Ban if it had made its way to his desk ,   Hardly 'conservative'  for both of those 2 liberal politicians Jake .  TRUMP is conservative enough with his natavist , populist and America First thinking for me  Jake .


----------



## pismoe

and it was REAGAN that did the first amnesty aided and helped along by 'old man ghwb' bush and then 'gwb' wanted and continued with his 'thousand points of light or some such  silliness pro third world immigration .   And then the TRUMP appears and takes away 'jebito bush's' award of the Presidency awarded because he is a 'bush' ,   TRUMP did excellent good work no matter what words best describe him  Jake .


----------



## JakeStarkey

They were conservative, and your are not, pismoe.  You are an uber nativist, not a conservative.

There is no way to spin it: you are an isolationist, you love unions, you are a populist, and you are a nativist.

You are Alt Right, and that is not a Republican conservative.

You are being squirrely because you know you are wrong, pismoe.


----------



## Darkman00

Bad blood between McCain and Trump lingers, even as the Arizona Republican nears the end

Bad blood between McCain and Trump lingers, even as the Arizona Republican nears the end


----------



## Darkman00

Who could be appointed to John McCain's Senate seat? 


Who could be appointed to John McCain's Senate seat?


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump conservative when he invokes trade sanctions and raises the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   Tariffs , from what i hear Tariffs were used up till about the early 1900s , 1916 or so in the USA .   Tariffs were used to build America in the early days from what i hear .  From what i hear tariffs are being used by TRUMP to Coerce and BEAT and hopefully destroy the foreigners that charge tariffs on USA Goods .    In the end TRUMP has said that his goal is to have a tariff free world where no one uses Tariffs and then we would all be equal with Fair and FREE Trade  RWinger .
Click to expand...

The one who gets beaten up by tariffs is the consumer


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump conservative when he invokes trade sanctions and raises the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   Tariffs , from what i hear Tariffs were used up till about the early 1900s , 1916 or so in the USA .   Tariffs were used to build America in the early days from what i hear .  From what i hear tariffs are being used by TRUMP to Coerce and BEAT and hopefully destroy the foreigners that charge tariffs on USA Goods .    In the end TRUMP has said that his goal is to have a tariff free world where no one uses Tariffs and then we would all be equal with Fair and FREE Trade  RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one who gets beaten up by tariffs is the consumer
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   maybe , i don't know as i haven't seen it in MY life yet .   Course , the Trumps goal is to use tariffs on foreigners to get rid of ALL tariffs world wide from all Nations and i support that thinking .  Its almost like the USA allows tariffs to be imposed on the USA so that foreign countries can rake in the cash and tariffs that they impose  RWinger .


----------



## Synthaholic

rightwinger said:


> Sad to hear
> He fought a brave fight
> 
> One of the greatest Senators of his era. A great American


Meh. Not a great Senator. He voted straight Republican over 90% of the time. Hardly a maverick. He was also involved in the Keating Five and used his office to threaten Cindy’s doctor, and voted against the MLK holiday.


----------



## Synthaholic

Odium said:


> Not
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> It will open up a seat for Democrats
> Ward and Sheriff Joe are not credible candidates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not gonna happen. BOTH are credible candidates but Joe is just too old. Ward is a great candidate. Better than that RINO moron McSally.
Click to expand...

Ward is a fuckup. She just invited The Pizzagate guy on her bus tour. Democrats are going to demolish her.


----------



## Synthaholic

Death Angel said:


> He passed himself off as a conservative


False. He passed himself off as a Republican. Which he was.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cindy McCain will be appointed to fill John's seat.


----------



## Synthaholic

basquebromance said:


> John McCain favorability ratings by party via Fox News poll
> 
> Democrats: 60% favorable 29% unfavorable
> Republicans: 41% favorable 48% unfavorable


Basically shows that Democrats are decent, while Republicans are not.


----------



## Synthaholic

JakeStarkey said:


> Cindy McCain will be appointed to fill John's seat.


Better Cindy than Meghan!


----------



## Sunni Man

Synthaholic said:


> and voted against the MLK holiday.


There are hardly any black people who live in Arizona.

So having an MLK holiday made no sense.  ...


----------



## rightwinger

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> reagan and the bushes were not Conservative as they allowed and arranged for  the invasion of the USA by 'third worlders'   RWinger .
> 
> 
> 
> How is Trump conservative when he invokes trade sanctions and raises the debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   Tariffs , from what i hear Tariffs were used up till about the early 1900s , 1916 or so in the USA .   Tariffs were used to build America in the early days from what i hear .  From what i hear tariffs are being used by TRUMP to Coerce and BEAT and hopefully destroy the foreigners that charge tariffs on USA Goods .    In the end TRUMP has said that his goal is to have a tariff free world where no one uses Tariffs and then we would all be equal with Fair and FREE Trade  RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one who gets beaten up by tariffs is the consumer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   maybe , i don't know as i haven't seen it in MY life yet .   Course , the Trumps goal is to use tariffs on foreigners to get rid of ALL tariffs world wide from all Nations and i support that thinking .  Its almost like the USA allows tariffs to be imposed on the USA so that foreign countries can rake in the cash and tariffs that they impose  RWinger .
Click to expand...

So far, all he has gotten is retaliatory tariffs

Seems to be the way it works.


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those democrat names mocking Mcains service and time as a POW that you said never happened.
> Shocker.
> 
> Democrats Attacking McCain\'s Military Record - Pattern Emerging?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your own link?
> 
> It does not provide any detail on what was said
> 
> Provide an actual quote
> Gen Clarke’s does not condemn his service
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look a democrat implying his POW experience was fake.
> 
> , Gore Vidal questionedMcCain's war record in a _New York Times Magazine_ interview: "Who started this rumor that he was a war hero? Where does that come from, aside from himself? About his suffering in the prison war camp?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore Vidal does not represent the Democrats
> 
> Trump represents Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he does he was speaking as a registered democrat and Obama supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private citizens can say anything they want. Same as racist Trump supporters
> But they don’t represent the party
> 
> Show where anyone in the Obama campaign ever besmirched McCains military service .......like Trump did
Click to expand...

Got that people. All the attack dogs running to the media on behalf of democrat candidates don't count when they spew the same hateful rhetoric the lefties are now crying about...because...reasons

Here is some more of you compassionate douchebags attacking McCains daughter the day this announcement came out.
Liberal Outlet Uses John McCain's Imminent Death To Launch Sick Attack on His Daughter

But but but...jokes. Right asshole?


----------



## rightwinger

Democrats treat McCain better than his own party does

Typical Republicans eating their own


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> Democrats treat McCain better than his own party does
> 
> Typical Republicans eating their own


So...McCain treats liberals better than he does the people he was hired to represent.


----------



## JakeStarkey

McCain is hired to represent ALL the people of his state, not just a preferred slice.

That fact above neuters the angry Trump base societal messaging, just tunes it out.


----------



## DOTR

Hard two years for the Democrats. They have lost Congress, the White House, the Supreme Court and now McCain


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats treat McCain better than his own party does
> 
> Typical Republicans eating their own
> 
> 
> 
> So...McCain treats liberals better than he does the people he was hired to represent.
Click to expand...

McCain was a staunch conservative leading many of their causes

Unlike the alt-conservatives, he was not batshit crazy and did what he believed to be right for his constituents and the country he loved


----------



## rightwinger

DOTR said:


> Hard two years for the Democrats. They have lost Congress, the White House, the Supreme Court and now McCain


Payback is coming


----------



## Gracie

RIP, McCain.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Cindy McCain will be appointed to fill John's seat.


Could happen


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> RIP, McCain.


Sad to hear

One of the greatest Senators of his era
The last Maverick


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
Click to expand...

Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.


----------



## Preacher

Good riddance to Juan McAmnesty....hopefully Arizona gets a DECENT senator in his place


----------



## Preacher

Salmon and Shadegg sound like the best 2 candidates to replace Juan McAmnesty.


----------



## WinterBorn

R.I.P. Senator McCain.   Thank you for your service.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
Click to expand...


And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?


----------



## skye

why????????????? did he do that? why? there was no need for that....sad ...sad and horrible...

that's all I'm saying


----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Karma


----------



## McRocket

skye said:


> Karma



So, it's 'karma' that a guy led an amazing life, was INCREDIBLY well respected by almost everyone (who is not a Trumpbot lowlife) and who died at the ripe old age of 81?






As RIchard Roma said: 'you stupid, fucking ****'.


Have a WONDERFUL day.


----------



## Baron

A bad day for Hilary & Bill Inc., DNC, RINOs, NWO, Presstitutes, US Military complex, Merkel, NATO and Ukraine


----------



## Baron

Odium said:


> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! .



All real republicans already leaved GOP


----------



## McRocket

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
Click to expand...


Trump...about 10-15 years ago.

Donald Trump: 'I probably identify more as Democrat' - CNNPolitics


----------



## Baz Ares

*MAGA: CIC DrumpF aka CIC Bone Spur aka the Great Douche aka the Orange Coward SAID.*





*So...



American Prisoners of War during World War II
This is a military history listing of repatriated prisoners of war from World War II, 
including records of 143,374 individuals captured during World War II
Prisoner of war - Wikipedia
Guests of the Third Reich

MAGA: CIC DrumpF aka CIC Bone Spur aka the Great Douche aka the Orange Coward does not honor you!


Of the 27,000 Americans taken prisoner by the Japanese, a shocking 40 percent died in 
captivity, according to the U.S. Congressional Research Service - 

MAGA: CIC DrumpF aka CIC Bone Spur aka the Great Douche aka the Orange Coward does not honor you!

Korean
 war american pow Out of 7,000 US prisoners, 2,800 (40 percent) died in captivity.

MAGA: CIC DrumpF aka CIC Bone Spur aka the Great Douche aka the Orange Coward does not honor you!

Vietnam. On February 12, 1973, the first of 591 U.S. prisoners began to be repatriated, and return flights continued until late March. After Operation Homecoming, the U.S. still listed roughly 1,350 Americans as prisoners of war
One being John McCain.

MAGA: CIC DrumpF aka Bone Spur aka the Great Douche aka the Orange Coward does not honor you!


All DOPers Heil your Dear Leader the Great Orange Cowardly Douche!.
TODAY! 











*


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
Click to expand...

Amnesty,Obamacare for the 2 big ones

Here was my nutshell case for why McCain was functionally a Democrat: 
As a war hero who's hawkish on foreign policy, he more than matches Bush on the military front. As a reform-minded foe of corporate welfare, Big Tobacco, and the Republican right, he is peerless. McCain is Bush's most vociferous critic, voted against the president's tax cut, forced his hand on campaign finance reform, and federalized airport security in the face of White House opposition. He has co-sponsored numerous bills with Democrats--many of them in the presidential-aspirant class--requiring background checks at gun shows (Lieberman), a patients' bill of rights (Edwards), better fuel-efficiency standards in cars and SUVs (Kerry), and expanded national service programs (Bayh). He is even drafting a bill with Lieberman to reduce greenhouse gasses and mitigate global warming. 

When John McCain Was a Democrat (Almost)


McRocket said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump...about 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump: 'I probably identify more as Democrat' - CNNPolitics
Click to expand...


"In many cases, I probably identify more as Democrat," Trump told CNN's Wolf Blitzer in a 2004 interview. "It just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans. Now, it shouldn't be that way. But if you go back, I mean it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats. ...But certainly we had some very good economies under Democrats, as well as Republicans. But we've had some pretty bad disaster under the Republicans."

Lot of people come to their senses. My grandparents did....democrat party is no longer sane. It was 14 years ago actually....LONG time ago.Course anyone know who's ANYTHING about politics and Trump know he has changed registrations a few times. Big deal I don't care.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty,Obamacare for the 2 big ones
> 
> Here was my nutshell case for why McCain was functionally a Democrat:
> As a war hero who's hawkish on foreign policy, he more than matches Bush on the military front. As a reform-minded foe of corporate welfare, Big Tobacco, and the Republican right, he is peerless. McCain is Bush's most vociferous critic, voted against the president's tax cut, forced his hand on campaign finance reform, and federalized airport security in the face of White House opposition. He has co-sponsored numerous bills with Democrats--many of them in the presidential-aspirant class--requiring background checks at gun shows (Lieberman), a patients' bill of rights (Edwards), better fuel-efficiency standards in cars and SUVs (Kerry), and expanded national service programs (Bayh). He is even drafting a bill with Lieberman to reduce greenhouse gasses and mitigate global warming.
> 
> When John McCain Was a Democrat (Almost)
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump...about 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump: 'I probably identify more as Democrat' - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In many cases, I probably identify more as Democrat," Trump told CNN's Wolf Blitzer in a 2004 interview. "It just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans. Now, it shouldn't be that way. But if you go back, I mean it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats. ...But certainly we had some very good economies under Democrats, as well as Republicans. But we've had some pretty bad disaster under the Republicans."
> 
> Lot of people come to their senses. My grandparents did....democrat party is no longer sane. It was 14 years ago actually....LONG time ago.Course anyone know who's ANYTHING about politics and Trump know he has changed registrations a few times. Big deal I don't care.
Click to expand...


Obamacare could easily have come from the Republicans. They just hated it because Obama did it.

Amnesty? Didn't Reagan have an amnesty in 1986? Oh, yeah, he did.

So, Reagan isn't good enough to be Republican either?


----------



## jon_berzerk

sometimes the swamp drains itself


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain halts brain cancer treatment
> 
> Good. Sooner we can get another REAL republican in there the better! Hopefully McSally loses to Ward for the Flake senate seat but if not hopefully Ward will run for McAmnesty's seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty,Obamacare for the 2 big ones
> 
> Here was my nutshell case for why McCain was functionally a Democrat:
> As a war hero who's hawkish on foreign policy, he more than matches Bush on the military front. As a reform-minded foe of corporate welfare, Big Tobacco, and the Republican right, he is peerless. McCain is Bush's most vociferous critic, voted against the president's tax cut, forced his hand on campaign finance reform, and federalized airport security in the face of White House opposition. He has co-sponsored numerous bills with Democrats--many of them in the presidential-aspirant class--requiring background checks at gun shows (Lieberman), a patients' bill of rights (Edwards), better fuel-efficiency standards in cars and SUVs (Kerry), and expanded national service programs (Bayh). He is even drafting a bill with Lieberman to reduce greenhouse gasses and mitigate global warming.
> 
> When John McCain Was a Democrat (Almost)
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump...about 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump: 'I probably identify more as Democrat' - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In many cases, I probably identify more as Democrat," Trump told CNN's Wolf Blitzer in a 2004 interview. "It just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans. Now, it shouldn't be that way. But if you go back, I mean it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats. ...But certainly we had some very good economies under Democrats, as well as Republicans. But we've had some pretty bad disaster under the Republicans."
> 
> Lot of people come to their senses. My grandparents did....democrat party is no longer sane. It was 14 years ago actually....LONG time ago.Course anyone know who's ANYTHING about politics and Trump know he has changed registrations a few times. Big deal I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obamacare could easily have come from the Republicans. They just hated it because Obama did it.
> 
> Amnesty? Didn't Reagan have an amnesty in 1986? Oh, yeah, he did.
> 
> So, Reagan isn't good enough to be Republican either?
Click to expand...

I never liked Reagan no. He also signed gun control laws. McAmnesty was the very definition of a RINO...good riddance.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a real Republican? McCain wasn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amnesty,Obamacare for the 2 big ones
> 
> Here was my nutshell case for why McCain was functionally a Democrat:
> As a war hero who's hawkish on foreign policy, he more than matches Bush on the military front. As a reform-minded foe of corporate welfare, Big Tobacco, and the Republican right, he is peerless. McCain is Bush's most vociferous critic, voted against the president's tax cut, forced his hand on campaign finance reform, and federalized airport security in the face of White House opposition. He has co-sponsored numerous bills with Democrats--many of them in the presidential-aspirant class--requiring background checks at gun shows (Lieberman), a patients' bill of rights (Edwards), better fuel-efficiency standards in cars and SUVs (Kerry), and expanded national service programs (Bayh). He is even drafting a bill with Lieberman to reduce greenhouse gasses and mitigate global warming.
> 
> When John McCain Was a Democrat (Almost)
> 
> 
> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who DOESN'T act like a fucking democrat. Therefore he was a liberal NOT a republican...there are MANY kinds of republicans. Populist,Nationalist,Libertarian,NeoCon,etc etc. Need to clean them all out except for the Populist and Nationalist ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did he act like a Democrat? What does acting like a Democrat look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump...about 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Donald Trump: 'I probably identify more as Democrat' - CNNPolitics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In many cases, I probably identify more as Democrat," Trump told CNN's Wolf Blitzer in a 2004 interview. "It just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats than the Republicans. Now, it shouldn't be that way. But if you go back, I mean it just seems that the economy does better under the Democrats. ...But certainly we had some very good economies under Democrats, as well as Republicans. But we've had some pretty bad disaster under the Republicans."
> 
> Lot of people come to their senses. My grandparents did....democrat party is no longer sane. It was 14 years ago actually....LONG time ago.Course anyone know who's ANYTHING about politics and Trump know he has changed registrations a few times. Big deal I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obamacare could easily have come from the Republicans. They just hated it because Obama did it.
> 
> Amnesty? Didn't Reagan have an amnesty in 1986? Oh, yeah, he did.
> 
> So, Reagan isn't good enough to be Republican either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never liked Reagan no. He also signed gun control laws. McAmnesty was the very definition of a RINO...good riddance.
Click to expand...


Well, a lot of the people who are criticizing McCain, loved Reagan.


----------



## rightwinger

McRocket said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's 'karma' that a guy led an amazing life, was INCREDIBLY well respected by almost everyone (who is not a Trumpbot lowlife) and who died at the ripe old age of 81?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As RIchard Roma said: 'you stupid, fucking ****'.
> 
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day.
Click to expand...

McCain had a great life

He died as one of our great statesmen and one of our greatest Senators 
Sadly, McCain was one of the last of his kind. A Senator who would cross the aisle to work out deals, a Senator who voted for what he thought was right, a true Maverick

Democrats respected him for it......Republicans hated him


----------



## AZGAL

I will try to go to McCain funeral.
“The nation mourns the loss of a great American patriot, a statesman who put his country first and enriched this institution through many years of service. The Senate is keeping Cindy, the McCain family, all John’s friends and staff, and the people of Arizona in our prayers at this tremendously difficult time,” Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell said in a statement confirming the senator would lie in state at the U.S. Capitol. “I appreciate my colleagues and the entire Senate and House family’s assistance with this honor.


----------



## McRocket

rightwinger said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's 'karma' that a guy led an amazing life, was INCREDIBLY well respected by almost everyone (who is not a Trumpbot lowlife) and who died at the ripe old age of 81?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As RIchard Roma said: 'you stupid, fucking ****'.
> 
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCain had a great life
> 
> He died as one of our great statesmen and one of our greatest Senators
> Sadly, McCain was one of the last of his kind. A Senator who would cross the aisle to work out deals, a Senator who voted for what he thought was right, a true Maverick
> 
> Democrats respected him for it......Republicans hated him
Click to expand...


Great post...except, I don't think all Reps hated him...just the Trumpbots and the really weak Reps who don't want to piss off Trumpbots.
 Of course, sadly, that is a LOT of Reps.
  Maybe your post is more accurate then I first thought.


----------

